

Show HN: Seer – AR multi window browser for epson moverio bt-200 - col_rad
https://thingstone.com/seer.html

======
theWhite
looks good. but typing urls on the moverio is still so much pain. someone
should come up with a good text interace or keyboard replacement for all this
ar devices!

